# Adjustable Workbench



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

A while back, I mentioned that I was going "borrow" MT Stringer's design and build my own adjustable workbench. Project Plans and How To - Router Forums I finally got started, although progress has been slow because of this lingering bronchial infection and, lately, the need for yard work since the snow melted and the weather has warmed up. And, needed to take time to throw together the fence and dust hood for the miter saw, something I've always needed and kept putting off - really came in handy on this project so far with needing multiple parts.

Although I came up with a design. it has changed a little since I made the original sketch - I switched the leg orientation to give me more room for the cabinets that will be going in the end space for example - and am having to work through a couple of unintended consequences (anyone make a Forstner bit that cuts on the pull stroke?) but hopefully it will all work out.

I have the bottom frame complete except for the scissor jack mount and the four upper legs made up. Today hopefully I can get the legs properly clamped in place so I can measure for the parts for the upper bench top frame, get that put together and cut the plywood for the top.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I really like what you have accomplished Tomas...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking good so far. I like your jigs.

Herb


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Liking this. Keep the info and pics coming.


----------



## BobbyLee (Jan 25, 2016)

Making good progress. Keep us posted. Will love to see it finished. I need something like that as I have to do a lot of things sitting down.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

@Herb Stoops

Thanks. I'm always throwing together little quickie jigs to help a current project, need to spend a little more time at it and make them useful for other projects - don't want to wind up with a shop full of "one time use" jigs.
@BobbyLee

Thanks, I'll be posting more as I make progress - not much today as my wife came home early and hijacked me into projects around the house - plus I'm waiting for the Big Brown Truck to drop off a couple of needed items. Apparently I've worked off all my "shop time" credits and need to earn some more - kind of the same concept as earning frequent flyer miles..

The idea of sitting while working has some appeal. The height of the bench is going to vary from 25" (same height as my saw horses where I sit on a 5 gal bucket) to a fraction more than 36" (so it can replace the outfeed table on my saw where it will be stored unless I move it into an area where I have more working room).


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looking good Tom . I'll be watching this build carefully as its one of my favorite ideas


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Great build. I look forward to the progress notes and finished project.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great WIP thanks.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Looking good. You are going to really like it. I gar-on-tee!


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Well, after a few hiccups, Version 3 of the workbench is nearing completion (long story, don't embarrass me by asking. I will say though, after going to all the effort of making drawings, that I would have been better to stick to the drawings).

The top and bottom sections are done except

- need to mount the casters on the legs
- need to make the cabinets that fit inside the frame, haven't decided on what I'm looking for. The faces with the knobs are the back & front of the bench, so I'm planning on a box to fit in the opening on each side, depth to give just enough room for the scissor jack. 
- the top needs the plywood strip doublers under the top, the wood facing on the edge and the laminate. I haven't decided on clamping slots or dog holes yet, but these can be added any time.

The mounting base for the HF scissor jack is warped, and has one light corner. I don't think I can bend it straight so will probably have to shim it. I do need to come up with a riser for the top of the lift, certainly have enough 2x4 scraps around to make something.

I'm excited to (finally) get it done, have plenty of projects planned for it.

With some advice from MT Stringer (Thanks Mike), I shimmed the plywood L-section legs off the outside of the frame to give assembly/sliding clearance - with no lift or clamps, the top pulls up easily with no binding and then, very smoothly, slowly slides down under it's own weight - should be no problem for the scissor jack.

The minimum height is 24-3/4", basically the same height as my normal "workbench" (2x4's and a piece of plywood on top of saw horses). The maximum height is at least 36", was shooting for 34-3/4" so it could double up as the outfeed table for the table saw.

Other than a couple of boneheaded mistakes (I did mention that this was Version 3?), it went pretty smoothly, helped by following Mike's build pretty closely - I did remember to put the pocket holes in the framing for the top before I assembled it. If I made another, I would probably follow this pretty closely - maybe run the 2x4's over the jointer and through the planer to make the material more uniform, I don't think a 1-1/4" thickness would reduce the strength/rigidity significantly - running them through the saw to take the rounded faces off was a big help, but still fought the twist in a few instances.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

lookin' good!!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Boy, thats a lotm of work. Looks good tho, and coming right along.

Herb


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Only a couple of hours free today, but made some progress. I'd made the slots in the legs 3/8" wide and used 5/16" clamp knobs - one insert out of 8 was off just enough that I couldn't quite get the knob screwed in, and there were a couple places where the threads rubbed the sides of the slot so I dug my little jig out and opened the slots up to 1/2" wide - way better. Made much easier by having a "real" jig rather than a single-use cobbled together contraption like I usually do. I'd bought heavy duty fender washers - 1-1/4" OD x 1/8" thick - so there's no problem with clamping across the slot.

I got the plywood build-up on the bottom edges of the top, just need to trim the edges flush, glue on the wood edging and put the laminate on the top. Then it's mounting the scissor jack and building the riser for the top and it's basically done except for the cabinets in the opening on the back and front.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

so when are you going to start up production???
lot of us would like one that nice (or three) for Christmas...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks really nice. I love mine. And no, I have no plans to build any more.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Well, apart from the drawer inserts on each side, the bench is complete - and I'm assembling turtle parts on it already.

Here are a couple of photos showing it at min and not quite maximum height. At minimum height, my bucket stool works well, and the regular stool is good for the height shown - about what I'd need for it to work as the outfeed table for the TS. I went with the retractable casters, worth the extra money (and actually gives more adjustment/lower minimum height as I don't have to allow for the casters being below). The bench is solid -as you would expect when it's off the casters, but moves very easily when they're lowered. I don't like the shoogly feeling of a bench on casters, this is going to work good. I went with the longer overhang on the ends - within the 36" target length (actually 37-1/2", I forgot the 3/4" wood edging) - as that prevents me from tripping over the casters as I'm walking around it, 2-1/4" overhang on the sides.

Well, I've used up all my "Honey-Do" credits, may be a little while before I get the drawer inserts made.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I think you nailed it. Good job.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you can't use that table...
it's a work of art...


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks, but too late. It is a workbench, meant to be used. And after all this time of working off a piece of plywood lying on top of a pair of sawhorses, I think (hope?) that it's going to be used a lot.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

tomp913 said:


> Thanks, but too late. It is a workbench, meant to be used. And after all this time of working off a piece of plywood lying on top of a pair of sawhorses, I think (hope?) that it's going to be used a lot.


And I'm sure you will use it well. Enjoy.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

tomp913 said:


> Thanks, but too late. It is a workbench, meant to be used. And after all this time of working off a piece of plywood lying on top of a pair of sawhorses, I think (hope?) that it's going to be used a lot.


You betcha it will get used alot.

I used mine yesterday while building a gate for our new privacy fence. I levelled the adjustable table with my mobile work bench and separated them some so I could assemble the gate frame members, Worked great.

I think you will be surprised how well the knobs keep the table in position. 'Course, that jack helps also!:grin:


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Did all the glue ups for the next 3 turtles, think it's well broken in now.


----------



## morgantheship (Oct 19, 2014)

I like what you are doing. An adjustable bench. I could use one of those. Looking forward to seeing the progression to the finished bench.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Liking the workbench more as I get to use it. As recommended by Mike (MT Stringer), I made it with a clamping overhang on all edges - 1-1/2" on the sides, but with 5" on the ends because of "covering" up the retractable casters. The 5" overhang is working out nicely when clamping the larger turtle rings as it allows me to put a second clamp at the back of the joint to help keep it flat. Having a large enough area to fit the assembly plus tools, glue and clamps, as well as being able to adjust the height to exactly what is needed for the work being done makes this one of the better additions to the shop in years.

I toyed with the idea of trying to mount a vise to it but decided that couple of bench bulls would be the way to go instead, so that's next on the list once we get back from vacation.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Looks great, I'm building a heavy fixed height bench with the Rockleer casters and find they are easy to lift up onto the wheels, but takes a man and two small boys to get it down on the floor. Do you have the same problem?


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

@old coasty

No, haven't had any problems so far, but my bench isn't that heavy. Maybe once I get the drawer units in the sides......... What I find works is to pick up the end of the bench just enough to take a little load off the legs and then push the lever arm down. Same thing when I'm raising the casters. I'm getting ready to build a larger bench for my track saw, using the same casters, and I figured worst case that I might have to cobble together some kind of lever arrangement to take the weight off. Again, not a real heavy bench (although I'd hate to have to pick it up now that it's all together), but the casters move it around the shop with no problem and it's real easy to maneuver in a tight space.

Tom


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Right now mine is adjusted to the same height as my work bench. Today I used it in router configuration. Only takes a couple of minutes to remove the blank, insert the router and plug it in. This is turning out to be a very handy addition to my small workshop.

@morgantheship - here the inks to my project. I built it from scratch one board at a time...and a lot of head scratching.

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/46562-adjustable-height-workstation-router-table-more.html
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/85809-adjustable-height-workstation.html
@tomp913 has done a fine job building his table.


----------



## repabst (Aug 16, 2016)

Greate piece of work.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Trike? What kind is it?

I have a Goldwing (2 wheeler)


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

bryansong said:


> Trike? What kind is it?
> 
> I have a Goldwing (2 wheeler)


It's a Gold Wing, 2007 with a 2010 CSC conversion.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey Tom that looks great! I have a 2002 Silver.


----------

